# Dumb Game Regulations



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Shawn Clark has a great column in the Sheyboygan Press this morning, check it out:

http://www.sheboyganpress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011102060502


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I live in Virginia, one of the states that has no hunting on Sundays. I personally have no issue with the VA State law prohibiting Sunday hunting. Most of the guys I know would like to see hunting allowed on Sunday . Part of the reason I have no issue with the law is the fact that we have a 7 month long deer season. There's plenty of time to hunt in my book. Is it a stupid law? Yes ,to some I suppose it is. Ive heard both sides of the arguement and both have valid arguements. Im just happy to be able to hunt for 7 months.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In Ontario Canada firearms must be unloaded and cased from 1/2 hour after sundown until 1/2 hour before sunrise. So when you're walking back from your stand to camp or the road late at night your gun has to be unloaded and in a case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> In Ontario Canada firearms must be unloaded and cased from 1/2 hour after sundown until 1/2 hour before sunrise. So when you're walking back from your stand to camp or the road late at night your gun has to be unloaded and in a case.


im sorry, but i know theres quite a large population of bears in Ontario. if im walking back to camp, my truck or hunting spot, im not too anxious to get eaten by a bear because my gun was unloaded and in a case all becasue of some stupid law..... dumb rules and common sense dont really go together, do they? :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > In Ontario Canada firearms must be unloaded and cased from 1/2 hour after sundown until 1/2 hour before sunrise. So when you're walking back from your stand to camp or the road late at night your gun has to be unloaded and in a case.
> ...


Yeah, It's a pain. You have to carry a gun case around, in your day pack, hang the thing up in your tree stand.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't really think of anything here locally that seems unnecessary, but I am sure that there is something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

theres one in utah that i think is dumb!! i REALLY wish shooting seagulls was legal...  but any how, a few years ago i was riding a wheeler down a dirt road, coming back from dove hunting, with a shot gun on my shoulder, unloaded, and was stopped by a county sheriff. i think she was having a bad day and looking to cause someone else some gief, but she informed me that the reason she stopped me was because i didnt have my shot gun in a case, while i was riding down a public county road. she let me off with a "warning" and told me i had better not do it again. i didnt think utah had any case laws...? ive been stopped before and had uncased weapons in my truck and no one ever said a word.... am i missing something here?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that she just wanted to get your name, address, and phone number. 

I have never been stopped by a county mountie but all the DOW personnel that I have been checked by have never said a thing about my rifle being out on the racks without a case. 

Now if you are in Colorado on a wheeler it had better be completely unloaded and in a case now matter what road you are on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Most of the stupid game laws I have problems with deal with migratory birds and raptors. I'm a taxidermist and it's not legal to sell migratory birds or their parts. The law was written 90 years ago to protect the birds from market hunters selling the meat. Market hunting isn't really a problem any more and I would like to be able to sell a mounted bird if some broke dick dirtbag decides to not come pick up his mount and leave me sitting on a $550 swan. Also, the laws regarding raptors are REALLY stupid. You can't posses, mount, or sell any part of a raptor. Again these laws were written to protect them against market hunting and low raptor numbers. There is no shortage of ANY raptor any more and the market hunting thing is a thing of the past. I think we should be able to posses them if we find one dead or want to have one mounted. Stupid laws!


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

To kinda go off subject here about the raptors. Now I definetly can see that there are just way too many, or maybe there is just a healthy population now of raptors around. Especially the common hawks and falcons. Now in the case of Bald eagles, there is now starting to be a very healthy population, case in point when they migrate down to Idaho or Utah for there late winter retreats. 

I guess my point is do you think we should open a very limited maybe even draw hunt for these birds, say one per bird per season for say less than 200 people a year. Is this even feesible. Or am I just openining a bigger can of worms. 

It just seems to me that the upland game population not only has feral cats, coyotes etc to deal with year after year, but also the countless amount of predator birds we have too. I could be just missing the point entirely I guess.


----------

